# Supercube PLLs



## stoic (Sep 16, 2015)

I couldn't find a list of these anywhere so I did a bit of hunting around and here are the results.
Although a few of them are the "standard" algs, note that these aren't optimised for speed in any way.

(All quoted from wiki orientation)

The following algs appear to be entirely supercube-safe:
Aa: (y') R U R' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U R2 U' R'
Ab: R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' R' F' R U R U' R' 
E: (y) R U R' U R' U' R F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R (U2)
Ga: R U R' U' R' U F R U R U' R' F' U R' U2 R 
Gb: (y') R' U L' U2 R U' L (y) R L U2 L' R'
Gc: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
Gd: R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2
H: R U2' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R2 U2' R' (U)
Ja: L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L 
Jb: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' 
Ra: F2 R' F' U' F' U F R F' U2 F U2 F'
Rb: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
Ua: R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U' R' U' L' U L
Ub: L' U' L U R U R' U2 L' U L U R U' R'
Z: R' U' R' F R F' U R U' R' U' F' U F R (U)

The following algs solve PLL, but cause a 90 degree rotation of the U centre only in the process*:
F: L U' L' U L2 F U F' U' L' F' L F L2 (U)
Na: F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' 
Nb: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R 
T: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 
V: R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U L U' R U L'
Y: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' 

*If the resulting U centre needs rotated 180 degrees, it can be solved simply with (R U R' U)5


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 16, 2015)

stoic said:


> Aa: (y') R U R' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U R2 U' R'
> Ab: R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' R' F' R U R U' R'
> E: (y) R U R' U R' U' R F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R (U2)



You can use the "normal" algs for all three of these, btw - they're all center-safe.
Aa: Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
Ab: Lw' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
E: (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------

